# God help me.....



## RemudaOne (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm (as in my mother and I) laying new flooring in our master bedroom/bathroom/closet this weekend. Trying Allure Ultra which is a vinyl plank click product that looks like wood. I'd love to have wood but our floors take a beating here. My husband works construction and isn't really in tune with being careful with a floor. This stuff is 100% waterproof guaranteed. Do any of y'all have experience with it?  Anyway, take a look. I think it looks pretty good for a vinyl product. Oh and lifetime warranty for residential use..... And LOTS of styles. This one is called Sawcut Arizona. I like the rustic look of it. This is two pieces snapped together.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, that looks like wood in the picture. I think you are going to like it.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 9, 2012)

It looks beautiful!

I've never used it, but I know others with similar (not sure of what brand they used) stuff and it really is nice. Both are fairly new, so I can't give any info on wearability.


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks great!  I think you will be pleased.  I have a "rustic wood" laminate flooring throughout my home and with 4 dogs on it daily it looks as great as the day it was installed.  It's also very easy to maintain.
I really like your selection.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey Remuda,

I really like it! I think you will be happy with it. I put down a vinyl textured wood floor in my kitchen and it's great. But there are a couple of things, despite the fact that it looks like real wood, it doesn't sound like real wood. If you have dogs they will go sliding across it, and you will hear that tap tap tap of plastic, which you don't hear with wood. You'll get used to it though. Also, what type of flooring will be under it? Because I put mine down over an old vinyl floor, and I swear there is moisture under there and it smells musty. The thought of mold between the layers is really awful, but, hee, I don't live there anymore, so oh well! I don't know if you should put down a moisture barrier, I had professionals do it and supposedly it was ok to put down over another floor and not a subfloor. But who knows what's going on under there. Since you are putting some in a bathroom I'd think about that.

I like the one you picked, very rustic and pretty! Good luck with your project.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks great to me!!!  Good choice


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys . I hope it goes in easily. I've read adnauseum on the techniques and tips of installing these floating floors so hopefully it will be uneventful. 

B, it's going over concrete. I talked to the lady at Home Depot because I am SO used to the warm of carpet that I'm afraid it will be very cold on my wittle footsies . I asked about putting underlayment like with the laminates but it will void the warranty since the cush will make the joints move which will allow water to permeate. She recommended felt paper which I will probably go with. 

As far as moisture underneath in the bathroom, I'm going to use caulk at the threshold of the shower. I know your not s'posed to caulk a floating floor but as long as its just at the threshold, it shouldn't hamper expansion and contraction. The rest of it should be all right in there. I've read lots of good things about the flooring but I've also read LOTS of horror stories. I realize though that people are more likely to post negative comments because they are mad than they are to post positive comments. Soooo, we'll just have to see how it goes. 

What really got me interested in this flooring is that I started seeing it in so many doctors offices, dental offices and other high traffic areas. We'll do our best to install it perfectly and then cross our fingers and toes!! Lol, I'll report back on the results .


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 10, 2012)

Those look REALLY GOOD!!! I may have to put those in my own house!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

It does look very pretty!  You will have to take a picture of one of the rooms when it is completed to share with us.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> It does look very pretty!  You will have to take a picture of one of the rooms when it is completed to share with us.


YES!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll do that . Our house was built in 1972. Popcorn ceilings, paneled walls, fake wood beams on the living room ceiling. It's very....... Groovy, rofl . We purchased it and the 20 acres via a sheriffs sale. That's when the previous owners don't pay their taxes and they auction it on the courthouse steps. We've been here fifteen years now and it had sat empty for a very long time when we moved in. At that time, I took a week off of work then and painted the entire interior walls cream, haha! I had to paint the paneling as there is NO TEXTURE on the walls under the paneling! Then we had cream colored carpet installed and bought cream colored leather furniture. Pretty imaginative, huh??  Just needed something fast so that we could move in. 

After all of this time, I've FINALLY convinced hubby it's time to do some work. We just replaced our original to the house windows, thats what has prompted the other work I've been doing. WHAT a difference that has made! But of course the beautiful windows have made everything else look even worse . So far I've painted the master bedroom, ceiling and all and now will put the floors down and add new, taller base boards. I am HORRIBLE at interior design and I bought no less than 13 sample cans of paint before I made my final decisions.... It's so sad, I think I was born without that fashion gene...... But we'll see what we end up with, lol. I've always been willing to do the work myself so that will at least help a bit on the costs . I may end up cursing the day that I got the new windows, lol!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 10, 2012)

LOLOL...I thought I was the only one born without the fashion and decorating gene!!!  Sadly, I was also born without the shop til you drop gene...and the must have many shoes gene...I totally hate shopping for myself!  But...I make up for it shopping for my little granddaughters which I love


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 10, 2012)

I love that flooring!!  We have similar but it is an oak finish and now I am wanting what you have (oh that stupid grass is greener syndrome!).  It has held up great for this fam of five.  Only on mark on it where I dropped a big knife and it made a tiny chip in it (glad it wasn't my foot though).  It was okay to put it-we had three of us working on it which helped.  Oh, and get some adult beverages for afterwards, that helped too.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 11, 2012)

I grew up in a house with vinyl over cement. 
Nothing wakes ya up faster (or more abruptly)  in the morning than that icy cold floor when you first put your feet down--and that was near Houston Texas.
YRMV


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 11, 2012)

When you're done w/ yours, please come and do mine.  

very pretty~


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 11, 2012)

Pearce, if it starts going badly we may break out the adult bevs early!!

Grey, that is a concern so I went ahead and picked up 30 pound felt to lay under it and hubby and I had already discussed area rugs next to the bed. I'm a cold weather wimp so that will be a must. I walk barefoot in here a LOT in the summer and the vinyl in the kitchen and hall bath is not overly cold for me. I'm never without at least socks in the winter so that should be okay. 

Roll, count on it!                                                 NOT! Haha!

So we're past the point of no return now. The carpet in the bedrooms was original and below you can see what was hiding under it. If that's not enough to make you want to rip all of the carpet in your house out, I don't know what is!!!! Grosssss!

I've got all of the base boards off now but here's a coupla pics...

30 yrs of dirt







No turning back 






Bonnie, thank goodness that nowadays there are lots of "decorating for idiots" books and aids out there. I'm the same as you with shopping. If I need something, I'm in and out lol!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 11, 2012)

AAAAAHHHhhhhhhh!!!!  Do you have any idea how mad my DH is gonna be at you!!  That could be under my carpet!!  Now I need new carpet!  He is gonna be sooo mad.  

Can't wait to see it done.  My floor really isn't cold (we are on a slab too).  We put down a pad/ moisture barrier under which might have helped.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 11, 2012)

When we bought our house we had to take out the carpet in the living room and dining room...previous owners had two huge dogs that were left in the house for way too long many times I'm guessing....yuck...so put in wood floors...our big splurge when we bought the house.  Now wish we'd gone with what you have.

Hallway and bedrooms need the carpet pulled up too...haven't done that yet, but I'm guessing we'll be looking at what you have there under what was under your carpets...man...can't even think about that right now.

I'm a real weather wimp myself and use small rugs and runners for my tootsies in winter...and silly looking slippers.  Have to be careful about those though...did a real break dancing move on the dock yesterday and I'm pretty bruised and cut up and sore today and that was with normal shoes...duh

Know your place is going to look great and I'd say you have super great fashion sense from the flooring you posted!!!!  Lots of work but you'll love it


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm tired. I'm sure my mother and I will be speaking to eachother again..... Someday, haha! 

Just kidding. We've busted our butts and I still have a few boards to put down in the closet and one in the bathroom. I was going to do that this evening after mom left but when I went out to feed, I realized that I lost two hens today . Makes me so mad. I just can't get hubby to keep the horse pasture mowed and once there's any kind of cover out there, the predators take advantage. My LGDs don't have access to that pasture since its just slick wire. 

Anyway, that sufficiently took the wind out of my sails for finishing up tonight. I'll finish the floor in the morning and then start on the new baseboards. So here's a look at it right now. I'm happy with it. We only made a few mistakes design-wise and they aren't severe enough to correct. The door jams can be tricky and I don't recommend trying to install this product by yourself. 






Will be glad to have this job behind me as my glutes, thighs, calves and wrists are singing loudly . Ibuprofen is my friend.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, it looks fabulous!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 13, 2012)

X 2 !!!!  Looks great!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice!  It looks so bright now.  Love it.  Are you just sitting there staring at it?


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 13, 2012)

That looks awesome


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks all .  

Pearce, at the time I first read your post I thought "NO, I don't ever want to see it again!" Lol, I do stop to look at it when I pass by.  But it's back to reality now and I have to finish up this morning so that I can relax and enjoy football games this afternoon.  

Hope you all are having a great weekend.  We ended up getting 1.5 inches of rain last night, so that is really wonderful


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 14, 2012)

The floor looks GREAT! You did a really good job in a short amount of time. Wow!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks amazing.     You want to replace my floor?


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 8, 2012)

Sky, thanks  and........ NO! Lol . 

When we first finished it, I wasn't sure I would want it in the rest of the house but after living with it for a while now I've decided that it will be a great choice. I won't be the installer next time though. Both mom and I started having carpal tunnel symptoms, dang it. It's lots better now. You have to use a razor knife to score the pieces several times before you bend and snap them apart at the cuts. That was really tough on the wrists. Can't use any kind of a saw since the vinyl material clogs the teeth of the saw. 

I'll take a pic later, now that the furniture is back in there. I still have to find a new head and foot board for the bed. Looking for black iron but haven't found anything yet that's in my price range .


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, still need to put the area rug beside the bed and get some of the pictures back on the wall but after the clutter we'd accumulated in there, I'm kind of enjoying the spartan look


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 8, 2012)

Those floors look GORGEOUS! I'm so jealous! 

I hate carpet in the house...unless you're talking about area rugs. What your first photo caught is the reason why! I've got vinyl tiles going in room by room. Only two bedrooms left! Our vinyl tiles aren't as nice as yours though...maybe we'll try that stuff for the master suite! 

Fantastic job installing too...I want! I want! 

Like the wall color...it looks like celery!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks great!!!!!  

I would love the spartan look...just have way too much stuff in every room...third bedroom has become the "dumping" room for anything when it's not handy to put away and now with company coming for Thanksgiving, have my work cut out for sure and I hate the thought and keep putting it off... I know under all that stuff there is a bed


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful!!  Um, and I have that same bed set.    Love those dressers too.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you Nut . I think you'll like it if you use it. Lots of different styles to choose from as well.

Bon, we were/are in the same situation. Toooo much stuff stuffed everywhere. Nothing like replacing the flooring to MAKE you get it all out, lol. But now I have to work on the other bedroom too 

Pearce, Walmart special bed in a bag . It works for me! The night stand and dresser came with my husband, lol. The stuff is HUGE!! I've talked him into not using the head board and mirror that went on the dresser because they both completely cover up the windows! They are very ornate and are a pain to keep dusted so they are OUT!! It was so funny when we got married and I was looking for our first bedding set because he kept telling me I needed to get something that would go with the "blue" bedroom furniture. Finally I asked him "You do realize that this furniture is green don't you"?  He's not great with colors . Turns out that when he bought it..... It WAS BABY BLUE!!! LOL, he had stored it in his friends attic and the extreme heat had yellowed the varnish making it the green color it is today. Thank goodness though, I don't think I could have taken the baby blue .


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 8, 2012)

Floors look wonderful!!

I love that blue/green issue. My husband is red/green colorblind and we have these stupid color "discussions" all the time!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 9, 2012)

It looks beautiful Remuda!  I just love the celery green color. That's just the color I want to paint my kitchen.

Funny about the side tables! So they were authenticly "antiqued" wow!


----------

